

Show HN: Tech Creationist Canvas Editor (with Lean Startup Canvas Support) - amasoean
http://www.create-build-execute.com/2014/08/19/the-tech-creationist-canvas-editor/

======
anilgulecha
Very interesting. Have you looked at substance.io? They have a editor who's
data editor backend is a json store.

